# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Ее милость Урмила дд., ученица Шрилы Прабхупады.

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Помещаю здесь лекцию (на английском с переводом на португальский) данную 17/01/2014 в храме Сан-Паулу.
https://www.mediafire.com/?eurma4rso25s3of

И минутное видео, как матаджи укладывает спать Шалаграма-шилу.
https://www.mediafire.com/?hc0m8grshl3g4i8

PS: Файлы будут храниться неограниченно, пока существует сайт. Если кто хочет, может сделать зеркало и разместить ссылку здесь.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs



----------

